# Office Vaping pics!



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/1/15)

Hi all! 
I thought it would be interesting to see what our fellow vapers have going on device wise in the office.
We all started on the trusty Twisp and we are slowly evolving into experts.

Post a pic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/1/15)

Reodin and Rose on my istick, just chilling, vaping and crashing helicopters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

good old mAN with Istick


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> good old mAN with Istick


It's the Rose v2. I've given my MAN to my girlfriend, loved it, but doesn't come close the flavour I get on the rose.


----------



## Rafique (9/1/15)

So rebuildables are definately the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> So rebuildables are definately the way to go


That is generally a matter of preference

But in almost all cases for those who are either flavour or cloud chasers tend to gravitate towards rebuildables


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/1/15)

Rafique said:


> So rebuildables are definately the way to go


Yes they are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

working from a clients office today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (16/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> working from a clients office today.



Tell your client his office is upside down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

its the government... that how things are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

